# Victory!



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

so i said the water leak was fixed a while ago.....jusssttt kidding......so, i moved to cullowhee for Western Carolina University. (according to the locals WCU stands for "we carry umbrellas".....and i have a car that leaks.) yeah so here it rains everyday, and along with the rain i get a pool of water in the back and front drivers side footwells. So im totally fed up with this problem. i call the local body shop (thats works with GM) and the guys awesome. he says he'd try to get it covered under warranty. i give him the car for 3 hours and they said they think they found the problem. They say its a "body seam leak". He tells me hed call the next day to the district manager. (sadly 4 other people have told me they thought they knew what the issue was..and failed) So i call him the next day, and he immediatly tells me GM will cover the leak. I am ecstatic! the guy says that when he called the district manager, it was his first day and he was in the area, so he came out and looked at my car and said to fix it.
hopefully my days of carrying around a shop vac in the truck are over....

(the mechanic is also pushing to get me some new carpet!)
arty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet! Bout time huh?


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

"Body seam leak"... like a cracked/broken weld? Do you know where it is?


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

yeah im assuming its a broken weld he was talking about...he told me the way to get to it was he had to take off the fender off, and it was the front drivers side, so its somewhere in that vicinity.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Sweet! Bout time huh?


Thats for sure...bout time GM took responsibility for (technically) pontiac's highest end model in 06...


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

You go to Western Carolina? I was up there visiting for college looking for some GTO's hah. I'm applying there for fall 2010. Do you like it? And how many Goats are up there.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

yeah man its great, gettin a little chilly, but its not too bad. ive seen 4 different GTO's up here, and theres a spice red for sale with some sweet rims. Parking is only 60 bucks a year, too...thank god...the only bad thing is that westerns prone to ice....so our cars aren such a good idea. would you be coming in as a freshmen?


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

Yea I would be coming in as a freshman. 
Id be taking Pre-Med (w/Sports medicine) and coming to run cross country and track. 
What's you're major?


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

majoring in entrepreneurship, gonna open my own business at some point. itll be great to have another GTO to cruise around with, there are mostly ricers up here with a few mustangs....


----------



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

Yea it certainly would be. 
I saw a couple of ricers at you guys homecoming and was kinda wondering if I should change plans ha.


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

yeah, theyre all talk until you hit the stoplights. mustangs still dont even wanna mess with me.:cool


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

so new update, picked up the car, disgusting. i had detailed it the day before bringing it in, and when i picked it up it looked like it was in a barn for a year. dust everywhere. But they supposedly said they fixed the leak

second: the second i pull up i notice a new rock chip on the fender (of course the one they had to take off) and they tried touching it up with a totally different shade of silver and a clear coat....that just peachy....

Third: Im on the way home, and my shoes start squeaking on the pedals...i reach down and theres standing water! they guys fixed the leak but "forgot" to shop vac out the literal 3 inches of water in the rear drivers side of the car from the day i brought it in! so basically there was standing water in the back of my car for 5 days.

Fourth: theres dried soap all over my windows.....wtf? they used the soapy water and air to see if theres leaks anywhere else.... 

ugh, i dont know how people cant return the car in the shape it was in before they started working on it.


----------

